

The original Macintosh: insanely great - henning
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJ12vNZ5yMY

======
savrajsingh
Funny how it's really not THAT different than computers today, right? We just
have more colors and higher resolution, and slightly better text-to-speech. ;)

~~~
unalone
When I saw this, as part of a class, I was surprised that we had text-to-
speech way back then. I'd always assumed that came much later.

I also love Jobs' dramatic flair. He was kinda campy when he was younger.

~~~
pavelludiq
We had that since the late 50's:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGsfwhb4-bQ>

------
swombat
Worth watching if only to see Steve Jobs wearing a suit!

------
mynameishere
Insanely inferior to the Amiga 1000 which came out shortly after and cost 1/2
as much.

~~~
Zev
Can we put 30 year old flame wars to rest? We need to concentrate on modern
ones instead. Please and thank you.

~~~
mynameishere
I didn't submit the article.

